# caiman enclosure size



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

hi there all,

let me just clarify that i am a former keeper of large reptiles and have been looking into purchasing a dwa for a caiman for a long time i would love one of these amazing creatures.

we are moving house at the end of this month to a much bigger place, and im planning on building a reptile room, and with me being in the consrtucional job line should be fair simple to do.

there is a concrete out house attached to the side of the house that is large enough to house python, lizard, goliath bird eater enclosures and fish tank.

there is a window to the side of the out house, that i was planning on taking outand making inoto a door way that will lead into a nother put house that i will have to build ( which is were i plan to keep a cuv dwarf caiman or similar small sized species).

now before i go any where construction wise, i am after finding out what size enclosure i should go for. i have done my research into this im not a first timer, but as you all no there is lots of different info on this outthere.
i have seen people using 4ft fish tanks as enclosures up to 20ft x 20ft rooms.

i do have room for a large one butdont want to take up halfthe garden if not needed.

im just after some ideas on what you have built and any other info that may help. water area size and land area size ect ect

oh and YES i will become a dwa holder im not in any way planning to keep a caiman with out one. please no sly digs or comments i am just asking for simple info


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/677285-dwa-dwarf-african-crocodile.html


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Alright Craig its Seb from oldham. Get my caiman when I'm back from Mexico in couple week your welcome come and see it when I do if you want? I'm just asking what council you moving to because I was talkin to one of the guys at Manchester pet&aquatics and they was slagging Manchester council off saying ther one of the most difficult council's to get a DWAL. I'm not trying to put a downer on it mate I'm just saying make sure you look into everything. Anyways good look pal


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

orite fella, only moving down the road, s still in many what a f^^^^r that is !

yeah al call round when you all running pal


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

craigd said:


> orite fella, only moving down the road, s still in many what a f^^^^r that is !
> 
> yeah al call round when you all running pal


Yeah man ill let you know over facebook. Dont let it put you off tho lad you've got the experience with exotics and if you've got the space they shouldn't have a reason to say no im just tellin you what they told me at the petshop. Try and get hold of someone from your council and get them to give you some sort of list of requirements you'll need to meet. Like I said good luck with it pal.

Seb


----------

